# Those of you who work your dogs



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

If you have a male are they intact or neutered? We are still having problems with Kai being VERY distracted at training (obedience and agility) - he runs off after pther dogs, sniffs, licks the ground and 'bitches' (teetth chatters.

We are seriously thinking about having him done but would like to hear whether anyone thinks that it could impact drive, temperament or even growth etc (he's 19 months now).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

at 19 months it shouldn't.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you think your dog doesn't listen because he's intact!!!!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My husband tends to be easily distracted and not very obedient too. Hmmmm. . .


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

The health benefits to neutering are few, infact some illnesses have higher risk with the male getting neutered. As far as his body and physical development, likely none at 19 months. Neutering the dog not have impact on drive from what I have read and anedotally. Even female GSD have incredible drive without testosterone.

IMO Kai's issues are purely training. Period. You just aren't interesting enough to get his attention. An agility ring and obedience are very distractable environments that must be trained towards. Is his reward for getting it right worth it to him? Does he understand what you are asking him to do? Why is he being allowed to run after other dogs? Back up your training, castration wound change that at all.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems to me the issue to neuter or not at his age should be based on if you are considering breeding him, and nothing else.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadyou think your dog doesn't listen because he's intact!!!!!!


If you think loosing his nutz is going to make him hear better







than I'm staying far away from you. What club did you say you train with.


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for all your help everyone. It has been great to get some good replies as opposed to sarcasm.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I think it is a training issue, one I deal with all the time with my male dogs. I do have a dominant dog and he can be a pita when there are other intact males around. 

I personally would not neuter solely for this problem but would train for it. There will always be something or something to distract a dog.

So, if you know something is going to distract your dog, Use it! Doc I thought I had a handle on with one intact dog on the field, when we accidently added another one that was close and off leash I found out we needed to train more in this area.

So, we are now setting up the situation where I have lots of good things to reward him with he is around males and keeps his focus on me. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Since we are in topic... would you say that in general males are more easily distracted than females? And I mean not only marking or other sexual related behaviours, but just in general.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiSince we are in topic... would you say that in general males are more easily distracted than females? And I mean not only marking or other sexual related behaviours, but just in general.


I think it's a combination of training and level of drive. If you don't train around distraction regularly, then a dog can be more affected. Neither my male or female notice virtually anything if I have a ball or tug. Now, I have done a lot of training around other people and dogs and am very structured in regards to beginning and end of focus/training time but I attribute it more to drive level than anything else. My male wants a ball more than anything else in the world... literally.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad this post wasn't meant for me. i do agree with you.


> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaThe health benefits to neutering are few, infact some illnesses have higher risk with the male getting neutered. As far as his body and physical development, likely none at 19 months. Neutering the dog not have impact on drive from what I have read and anedotally. Even female GSD have incredible drive without testosterone.
> 
> IMO Kai's issues are purely training. Period. You just aren't interesting enough to get his attention. An agility ring and obedience are very distractable environments that must be trained towards. Is his reward for getting it right worth it to him? Does he understand what you are asking him to do? Why is he being allowed to run after other dogs? Back up your training, castration wound change that at all.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:If you have a male are they intact or neutered?


I've worked an intact male for the last few years.. I take every opportunity I can to work him around females in season.. I won't not work him because of that nor do I care if the females are worked before us.. 

He needs to be able to work around that distraction or any other distraction that may be on the training/trial field. It's all part of the training process, I think!









I was also on the flip side of having an intact female.. Thankfully the clubs I belong to didn't/don't make us go last, even though I choose too, nor did they treat her any different..


----------

